# Low Life Alert



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Here is a story about some lower than scum person that decided to blow up a nesting box with some kestrel's inside of it.

https://wildlife.utah.gov/officers-on-patrol/2057-american-kestrel-and-chicks-shot-in-nest-box.html


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow that's close to where I live. Wish I knew who the a hole was that did this.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

People never cease to amaze me. Idiots.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Dolts probably didn't even know what a Kestrel is. Too bad, cool birds.------SS


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

What an @$$ Hat! This kind of stuff drives me bonkers.


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

My Daughter and I helped build those boxes. We will be doing it again in August. I hope they catch whomever did his. Vic


----------

